# Lost Homeland



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

Rogue's Gallery
OOC Thread

Month: Rikith [5th Month].  Day: 3.

It has been two years since the Kobolds and Gnomes have fled their homes [Jegorjevsk and Karlsruhe, respectively] from the Dwarven invasion force.  They stayed underground as long as they could, but unfortunately, without a permanent residence, both races were forced to enter the world above the ground but a couple of months ago.  Joining forces, they have gained strength, but none are sure whether they can survive on the surface world.

You two have returned home after being gone for some time.  As much as you enjoy seeing your people again, you are saddened when you hear the Farelites have put together a small army to defeat those who have begun calling themselves Chigans in an attempt to ignore the differences between their peoples.  The town of Chigo is still quite small, but the Farelites are nonetheless not pleased with their residence in their nation.  They consider the Chigans as an invading force living within their lands.  They do not seem to realize that you are refugees instead of invaders.

Fortunately, the Farelites totally underestimated the abilities of the Chigans and after a bloody battle, were forced into a hasty retreat.  You fought in this battle, using your skills and proving your worth.  When the Kobold leader learned that his son had been killed in this battle, he immediately requested the usage of Magic to bring his son back to life.  After a short discussion, it was decided that you two were qualified to go into the Land of the Dead and return his son back to life by guiding him to the land of Lecrutia [the world of the living].

You stand ready inside the temple, waiting for the Svirfneblin Cleric named Gleb to finish the incantations.  The room you stand in is large with a circular portal against the wall and a comfortable bed nearby.  A chamber pot sits in the room as does a shelf with numerous books on it, enough to stay comfortable for a short period of time.  A small box rests in one corner and you believe this to be the body of the Kobold leader's son, awaiting the arrival of his soul.  Gleb finishes his incantantions and with a touch to five points along the portal's frame, the center of the portal shimmers in a bluish-black color.  It wavers as if wind blowing across a thing surface of water.  Gleb stands back and rests on the cot.

Stepping through the portal, you enter a darkened world in the midst of a great forest.  A path leads forward through the trees.  Above you moves very slowly a gathering of dark clouds.  The trees remain deathly still.  Ahead of you moves a slight figure, a lightly transparent woman outlined in a faint blue light.  She moves forward slowly, her steps cautious, almost as if she was learning to walk again.


----------



## Aereas (May 29, 2006)

*First post is mine!!! (Not counting DM post ^_^)*

With a glance to my adventuring companion I shrug and begin to walk forward slowly, testing the ground with the first few steps. Marveling at how much different this place looks than the land of the living it takes a few moments to actually notice the lady before me. Or more specificaly to notice that she seems to be the only other one here. Feeling sure that this strange land wont fall apart I walk up to her, slowing down as I draw near, and call out "Good day miss. Could I bother you for a moment of your time please?"


----------



## Charberus (May 29, 2006)

Alth dust himself off, and straightens his clothing.  When done with that, Skitter appears behind him and nudges his head into the back of Alth.  

"What a dreary place." mumbles Alth as glances at the darkness and path.   "I wonder if this women knows anything?" 

Shaking his head, and giving a low HHhsssssss, Skitter decides to stay clear of the translucent creature.  

Alth, then sees that Freylin has beat him to the mysterious figure, so he casually walks up and bows to the female.  "Greetings madam.  what seems to be the problem?"


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

As you approach the figure, you see that she is young, perhaps only 14 or 15 years of age.  She wears but a simple shift and it seems to be a part of her form, not separate as the dressings you currently wear.

She turns to you, her face filled with sadness.  Below her neck is a nasty cut the width of her throat.  She slowly looks between the two of you.  "Where am I?" she asks in a clear, yet distressed tone.  "I-this is not my room."


----------



## Aereas (May 29, 2006)

Smiling gently at her it has become quite apparent that she has died and doesn't seem to remember any of it. _But how did she? Suicide? Murder? Such a young age to die at. poor girl_. Well, no point in making this transition harder on her than it already is. Still smiling trying to appear gentle I say "Perhaps we can find your room together. Whats the last thing you remeber?"


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

"Remember?  Going to sleep."  She pauses and glanced around.  "Am I dreaming?" she asks.  "I have never dreamed of anything like this before.  This feels so...real."


----------



## Charberus (May 29, 2006)

To the ghost, "Calm down and take a deep breath.  What is your name?" As Alth ask, he takes another look around the area, seeing if there is anything he might have missed from the initial transition into the land of the dead.  He then tells Skitter to be alert.

Skitter perks up and cautously walks over to Alth, all the while looking around for danger.  It gives a low growl and then starts sniffing the ground for any scents of food.

Alth sighs.  Then goes up to Freylin and whispers, "This area gives me the creeps.  With the approaching darkness and only 1 path into the trees, we might want to consider finding a town/decent campsite.   I only wish the cleric had given us more information about what this world would be like and what are the possible dangers"


----------



## Aereas (May 29, 2006)

Still smiling to the girl in an attempt to keep her from worrying too much I say "I wish this was a dream, but its as real as the air we breathe." With those words Freylin thought _Well, the air I breathe anyway. It doesn't look like she is the breathing sort anymore._

Pushing those thoughts away I listen to what Alth says before nodding in agreement and regarding the girl again "My companion here has a point. I know nothing of this land and would not like to be caught out here all night. Would you like to come with us? Perhaps we can find your hoe while were at it." Freylin had no intension of mentioning that this was probably day and that night would only get darker, or that the girl probably didn't have a home anymore. The little girl had enough to worry about and didn't need more to complicate her afterlife.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

The girl opens her mouth and when nothing happens, she closes her mouth and frowns.  You both realized that though she attempted to listen to the advice of breathing, no air entered or exited her mouth.  After a few seconds, you notice that her chest is not rising and falling, a sign that she is not breathing.  The girl seems puzzled by this however, and clasped together, she touches her hands to her breast.

"My name is Vita," she then answers, but then with a start, her eyes open widely and she collapses to her knees as she clutches at her throat.  She makes sobbing noises, but no tears exit her eyes.  "I'm dead, aren't I?" she asks.

[SBLOCK=Alth]You notice that her name sounds Morrocan, from the nation of Morok to the south and east.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charberus (May 29, 2006)

Yes, you are dead.  You must have recently died.  Do you remember what was happening before you died?  Was there an invasion of dwarves?   Alth and skitter prepare's for a flashback.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

The young girl shakes her head.  "I remember waking up to pain.  Shadows.  I don't know what happened.  There are no Dwarves near my home.  I've never before seen a Dwarf." She pauses for a moment before adding: "I've never seen anything like you before either."


----------



## Aereas (May 30, 2006)

No longer smiling I just stand there as Alth bluntly states she is dead. She had to find out sooner or later. Offering a hand out to the girl I say "Greetings Vita. I am Freylin, a whisper gnome. Why don't you travel with us for a little while. Perhaps you will remember something along the way that may help you realize why your here. If nothing else it sure beats traveling this road alone." I continue to stand there with my hand outstreched waiting for her to take it when she is ready or to turn it away.

OOC: Who suggested trying to breathe? I mentioned the world being real but no suggestion of breathing...Ah well.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 30, 2006)

"A Whisper Gnome?" she asks.  "I've never heard of that before."  She then shrugs as if to dismiss the thought and reaches forward to shake your hand.  Her hand is completely solid despite her translucent look.  "I will go with you, at least for a little ways."


----------



## Aereas (May 30, 2006)

Helping the girl to her feet, and feeling glad that she was solid enough to do do, I then say "You may leave any time you no longer desire to travel with us. I will not force you to stay."

Turning to begin walking down the only visible path I then ask "Vita, what kind of games do you enjoy playing? Walking is a rather boring thing and I've often found that a simple game can make the trip seem much shorter."


----------



## Charberus (May 31, 2006)

Ah, finally moving again.   "I am Alth and this is Skitter.  Skitter is...err...was an ogrun." 

"Gggrrrrrr"  goes skitter as he quickly marches in front of the group.  He holds his head up high and proudly.  

Alth jumps on Skitters back and gets ready for a long ride.

"By the way Vita, you seen any small ghostly kobaldish ghost lately?"


----------



## Dog Moon (May 31, 2006)

"I have never seen a Kobold before," she says as she begins to walk down the path.  "As for games, I don't know of any.  I never had any time to play games."  She doesn't seem saddened by this fact though, as if it is completely natural to not play games.


----------



## Charberus (May 31, 2006)

"What did you spend your time doing then?"  

*Sighs*

mumbles to Skitter, "This is going to be a long night.  Hope we reach a town soon.  Maybe Zalhown is in this world too.  He would know how to change ya back Skitter."


----------



## Aereas (May 31, 2006)

Not having much else to say at the moment I take the lead and begin walking down the path at a normal pace. After a few steps I recall the sight of Vita shuffling along seeminly barley able to walk and so I glance back to see how she is doing.

Depending on her situation determines my responce:
A) If she is walking normaly I continue on glancing back every so often to make sure shes keeping pace, and waiting for her reply to Alth's question.

B) If she is having difficulties still I wait for her to reply to Alth's question before turning to regard her and Alth. THen in a polite tone I say to her "You look kinda tired. Perhaps if we ask Alth he would allow you to ride with him, and save your strength for when we get to town."


----------



## Dog Moon (May 31, 2006)

"I spent my time doing chores," Vita answers Alth as they begin walking.  "I worked at an inn.  I had very little free time."

She keeps pace just fine.  As you walk through the forest, little changes in the scenery and it almost seems as if you're walking in place.  The sky shifts colors, but always remains between a dark grey and a light grey.  The clouds, though constantly moving, never seem to end.

Actually, the farther you walk, you realize that Vita isn't the one you have to worry about, but the two of you are beginning to tire.  Vita slows to match your pace and as you begin to think about camping, you see in the distance what appears to be a building with figures moving about outside.

Approaching the building, you see that while most of the figures are similar to Vita's in appearance, blue in color and translucent, there are several figures who are flesh and blood just as you are.  Two of these are busy playing cards outside on the patio with two of the blue translucent people and the third is sitting alone and reading a book.  You hear normal chatter from the patrons of this inn, an inn with a sign hanging above the entrance with a translucent person in motion.  Written beneath the picture are tiny words you are unable to understand.

The inn appears to be in condition and you notice that the flesh and blood people are eating real food, simple far of bread with honey and apples, but food nonetheless.  Several of the patrons glance up at your approach, but pay you no mind.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 1, 2006)

The thought of food never really crossed her mind for awhile. However, as soon as she sees the food the grumble her belly makes tells the truth as plain as day. Looking to Alth I say"This is a good thing. I will be happy to see something other than this road for awhile."

Then glancing to Vita I ask "]I don't suppose your hungry at all?" Then expecting a no I wait a moment before leading the way to the doors of the building.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 2, 2006)

Alth whispers to Skitter, Vita, and Freylin"I see more dead people"   Skitter grins and chuckles.

"Come on ladies, lets go see how good the Ale and entertainment is.   I could use a drink, meal, and hopefully a bed that i can sleep on."  Alth dismounts skitter, whom casually stroll into the tavern.   









*OOC:*


 As I am passing, Alth casually glance at the people playing their game and the guy reading the book. Mostly looking at equipment/weapons/title of book/whether they think i am a threat.  













*OOC:*




When I enter the bar, I sit closet to the door, and move a chair away from the table so skitter can be by me.  

"Hey there fine women," Alth says as he tips his hat politely to the wench.  "I would like three ales, 1 for me, and 2 for my friend here (pointing to Skitter).  Also, some stew n' bread too please." 









*OOC:*


I am really hungry and thirsty.  So, once I eat that, I will appolygize to Reylin and Vita about forgetting about them.   I will then look around the room and ask Vita if she knew anyone here, and if there is anything she wants."













*OOC:*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 4, 2006)

Vita shakes her head.  "No, I am not hungry."

As you approach the entrance, you note that those with flesh and blood are equipped like standard adventurers, backpacks sitting nearby, misc. pouches hanging from their belts.  Next to one of the two playing cards is a long sword resting in a weathered scabbard.  Resting on the floor next to the other card player is a battle axe, it's handle notched from what appears to be numerous battles.  These two do not pay you any attention at all, so intent on their card game and their general chatter.  As you pass by, you hear one speaking about his daughter and how she is doing well with her new husband and that she is even expecting.

Vita pauses before entering, glancing up at the sign with a chuckle.  "'Dead Man Walking'," she tells you, "Is the name of this inn."

Inside, sitting near the open window to the patio is the other flesh and blood person.  The book is covered in leather and though there are words written upon it with black ink, you cannot understand what they mean.  The man also does not look up at you.  He doesn't appear to be noticing anything around and him.  A pack rests next to him, but there is hardly anything in it.  You do not notice any weapons on him.

At other tables, you see the translucent blue people sitting and talking, enjoying themselves, though few of them have food before them.  One of them does though, a large man even in death.  Sitting before him are three plates filled with a variety of food.  He hardly seems to be paying any attention to what he eats as he shovels food continuously into his mouth.

You sit down at the table and almost immediately are approached by a cute serving girl.  While the other blue translucent beings continue to wear the clothes they wore when living, the girl before you does not.  She wears a black outfit consisting of a skirt and top and with trim and buttons down the back.  Down her left leg is a long set of bandages put on after death.  Long hair falls to her waist, tied near the bottom with a black ribbon.

The serving girl speaks, but you cannot understand.  Fortunately, Vita is able to, and she translates what is said.  "Hello," Vita translates.  "Welcome to Dead Man Walking.  What can I get for you?"


----------



## Aereas (Jun 5, 2006)

Taking in the surroundings I make note of the one with the book. He may be someone to talk to about this area soon enough. As the serving girl comes up and requests our order I am very thankful Vita can understand. Getting food would be very annoying otherwise.

Looking to the lady I begin placing my order slowly half expecting Vita to have to translate it as well I'll have roast pork with a side of noodle soup please."

Then I was for Alth to place his order and the serving girl to head off with the order. A part of me is rather curious how Vita understands the language whe she seems so little informed of the world. Perhaps its just a side effect of being dead. Turning to Vita I request "VIta. When the lady comes back can you please ask her if she has seen someone pass through here for me?"

Assuming Vita says yes I describe the kobold's son to her and request that she ask about him.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2006)

The serving girl takes your orders as Vita translates them and then leaves.  Vita listens carefully as Freylin speaks and when the serving girl returns with your drinks, Vita and her have a brief discussion.  Afterwards, Vita turns to Freylin as the serving girl waits patiently.

"She says tha not everyone passes through here.  Several people have passed through here with similar descriptions, but she is afraid that she cannot tell the difference, especially when they all appear similar, blue skin and all.  Is there anything else either of you wish to know?" she asks.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 6, 2006)

"Hey Vita!" Alth says after finishing the last of the drink.  Skitter appears to be liking his drink too and licks the cup clean.   "Could you please ask her if she knows how many of the living she gets around here?  It seems there are other living creatures here too."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 7, 2006)

Considering the answer for a moment I say "Yes actually. Where does this road lead and how long of a travel is it?"

After getting that answer I also ask where the most likely place new arrivals go after getting here.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

After a brief exchange between Vita and the serving girl, Vita says, "There are occasional living passers-by, but since not all of them stop here, she cannot say how many there are here in total.  She believes that most come here to find someone who has perished in an attempt to return them to the living and that many of those who fail remain here."

Another person at a different table says something and the serving girl bows with a slight nod and hurries to that table.

"As for what's down this road, she says that the city of Manifest lies at the end.  Unfortunately, considering that she's never been there and that time is difficult to tell here, she cannot say just how far it is, how long it will take to get there, or if there are any other places for people to go."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 7, 2006)

As Vita finishes the translation I say "Thank you Vita. I doubt I could have had anywhere near as much luck myself in finding all that out."

I then begin eating in earnest and walk to the inn keeper to make reservations for the night. Once completed I return to the table and say to my companions "I'm getting rather tired so I'm heading to bed soon. What about you two?"

OOC: I don't really have anything more to do tonight. Unless Brian does I'm good for skipping to the next day/event.
Also if Vita needs a place to stay I'll offer to share my room since were both female...Its noy like shes gonna sleep anyway,


----------



## Charberus (Jun 7, 2006)

I am going to look around, and see if the patrons have any "fresh" scars on them, and what type of weapons they use.   Also, I will look around to see if there is anyone that 'stands out' besides us.  









*OOC:*


 I am seeing if any of the ghost got damaged, and seeing if lots of people carry a certain weapon that i haven't seen before...like if lots of their blades have a shiny blue coat...stuff like that.   Also, when looking around, looking for someone who appears to be a well travelled person.  Someone that appears to know the lay of the land...and what we should expect if we travel in this world.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2006)

You two finish your dinner with only a single interruption by the serving girl to ask how the meals are.  As you eat, Alth continuously glances around the inside of the common room.  Upon first glance, you notice that those who are translucent blue, ignoring the single serving girl, are wearing basic clothes.  None of the dress is particularly fancy, leading you to believe that none of these people were wealthy during life, and of the dozen dead, only two wear real clothing, though the styles are similar to those who do not have any clothing beyond what they had in death.  In fact, none of them wield weapons either except the flesh and blood people.

Upon a little closer inspection, you see one figure in the back staying only partly hidden in the shadows with a fairly new cloak covering his body and face.  With an occasional glance, you notice that the figure does not appear to moving.

As for people who might be knowledgeable about the area, you are unsure.  None of them give any indication of having traveled far, though depending on the book the flesh and blood person is reading, he may know something.

After dinner, when Freylin makes her comment, Vita shrugs.  "I think I will remain down here," she tells you.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 8, 2006)

Nodding to Vita I say "As you wish." Rising from my seat I then add, to no one in particular, "I shall return."

From there I stroll over to the man with the book deciding now would be a good time to talk to him to avoid the chance of missing him in the morning. Sitting down across from him I wait for him to stop reading and glance at me before I politly ask "Would you mind if I took up some of your valuable time to ask you a few questions good sir?"


----------



## Charberus (Jun 9, 2006)

Says to Vita, "Appears that Freylin is getting some information about this place.  Lets go check out that mysterous looking guy with the robe in the corner.   Would you come with me in case i  do not understand him?"

Vita and I will go and talk to the mysterious figure in black cloak, while Skitter finishes his second beer and starts humming an Ogrun Drinking song, which sounds strange because of the reptilian voice, but Skitter doesn't realize it and just having fun.  









*OOC:*


 Vita and I will go over to the mysterous cloaked figure, and if the figure doesn't see us coming, then we will go over to it and make our presence known in a polite way.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 9, 2006)

Freylin approaches the man reading the book.  He is tall and seems physically fit.  His hair is hidden by a wide-brimmed hat, and his face is covered in light red freckles.  He looks up as you approach and stares blankly at your words, unable to comprehend them.  The man speaks, but you do not understand them.


At Alth's request, Vita shrugs and follows as he approaches the cloaked figure.  The figure does not move as you approach.  You politely say hello and Vita speaks to him.  The figure's voice is raspy and though you do not understand the language he speaks in, Vita does.  "He asks us to leave him alone," she says and proceeds to wait for further instructions.

OOC: _So far, I have assumed that when speaking to someone, you are speaking in your native tongue.  I realize that this is unlikely to be the case, so if you would mention which of your languages you are speaking in when approaching someone, would be convenient and may help you._


----------



## Charberus (Jun 10, 2006)

I bow to the stranger, and say in Draconic: "Pardon to have bothered you, Just wanted to chat about this land and hear your stories."  As I leave, I say in gnomish: "I thank Vita for her ability to translate his words.  Your help is really needed.  What languages do you know and what languages do you speak?" 

As Vita and I head over to Freylin, I correct Skitter on a phrase, "And another halfling horn in the morn, and so with the keg empty and heads pounding we mourn" in his song in Ogrun.   Skitter chuckles and continues pretending to be tired.  









*OOC:*


 Skitter will be watching my back, and watching other people.   

Vita and I go up to Freylin and say in Gnome, "It is best if stick together so vita can translate.  Apparently neither of us know much about the language spoken here.  All I know is  Draconic, Inferno, Ongrun, Elvish along with common.  What do you know?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2006)

After translating, Vita turns to Alth.  "These people speak Kaluryn," Vita answers.  "So far, it seems to be the most common language here."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you teach me how to speak it?









*OOC:*


 What time is it?  Are we getting tired and need to find apartments, or is there still plenty of time left till we start feeling tired?


----------



## Aereas (Jun 12, 2006)

Sighing over the dissapointment that language is turning into I take the only course I can. I repeat my question in Farel and then Draconic hoping that one of them will be understood.

If those fail I raise my hands and try to indicate being sorry for intruding. Then noticing Vita and Alth approach I hold a finger up tot he man indicating 'one moment please' and look to Vita saying "I do appoligize for constantly asking you to translate but you seem to be the only means of communication currently available to us. Would you be so kind as to please ask him this question for me:
Do you know much about the surrounding area here and the town at the end of the road?"

If the man indicates that he does I then ask Vita to ask him if he would allow me to cast a spell (comprehend languages) upon him and us to allow us the ability to understand eachother without the need of a translator.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2006)

"I think it would take too long for me to teach you to speak Kaluryn," Vita tells Alth.  "I suppose the best I can do is teach you a few basic words."

The man listens to your question and says in Farel, "I do know a little about this area, though I have mainly stayed in this inn for the pleasurable surroundings.  As for what's down the road, I would hardly call it a town," he says with a laugh.

The man pauses for only a moment to glance at Alth and Vita as they approach.  "What, precisely, are you interested in?" he askes.

OOC: _You have absolutely no idea what time it is, but yes, you are getting tired, which is why you decided to stop here in the first place, though you may have anyway for information._


----------



## Aereas (Jun 12, 2006)

Ignoring Alth's question about languages I continue to speak in Farel, happy to not have to resort to anyone else for translation, and say "This is my first time here so really anything you know would be helpful. What I am most intrested in is the environmental hazards of the land and any adverse long term effects it may have on the living. Aside from that I was hoping your could give me an indication of just how far the next town is...or whatever you would prefer to call it."

After he answers those I then ask, unless he already covers it, about the 'town' and why he wouldn't call it one.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 12, 2006)

In Gnomish, "Hey Vita, can you translate what the guy and tell me what they say in the morning?"  Telling Freylin, "Ask this guy if anything strange has happened recently, and also if they have seen a small reptilian creature (other then skitter).  Meanwhile, the ale is getting to me and so I am going to depart from this conversation.   I shall see you in the morning." 

Heading to Skitter and going to get a room, I ask the inn keeper for a room and how much it will cost.  pay for it, and then head to room for a good nights sleep.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2006)

"This place does not appear to have any adverse effects upon the living," he tells you.  "I've been here for quite some time now.  Can't even remember how long it's been.

"Manifest is about what you would consider a full day's travel.  To put it more specifically, when you leave after resting, you'll reach Manifest about the time you begin to feel tired.  As for why I'd hardly call it a town, well, you'll see when you get there," he says with a not so mysterious wink.

He waits as Alth speaks and for Freylin to translate [assuming you do].  He shakes his head.  "I can't say that I've seen anyone like that, though if you're looking for somebody, I would definitely recommend going to Manifest.  Anyone passing through there is required to 'sign in'.

"The area around this inn is pretty quiet and safe, why I like it here.  You shouldn't have any troubles reaching the city."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 12, 2006)

Alth, "ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz"

Skitter, "ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZ"


----------



## Aereas (Jun 12, 2006)

Listening intently to the man I wait for him to finish before continueing "How difficult is it to 'sign in' and just what does this process usually require? Also is there any thing around here that one shouldn't do and they may be more accustomed to in the land of the living?"

OOC: I do translate ^_^


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2006)

The man shakes his head.  "No, you don't understand.  The living do not need to sign in.  Only those who have deceased do.  This way, when their families perish, they can be found easily.  Mrutvu set this in place long ago, theoretically because too many people were asking to see their families."

As he thinks about the second question, you turn and begin to translate.  You realize that Alth and his pet are gone and that only Vita remains.  She's giving you an odd look and you have a pretty strong feeling that what the man says doesn't need to be translated for her.

"I can't think that there'd be anything bad, or at least any more bad than it would be in Lecrutia.  The same general rules apply here.  It makes things easier because the living don't have to learn anything new.  Wait!  Racism is highly frowned upon because of the high diversity among the dead because they come from all over Lecrutia.  I wouldn't think you would need to worry about it, but-" he shrugs.

"Politeness is of course importatant, and it is customary to introduce yourself before asking so many questions," he adds with a tiny smirk.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 12, 2006)

Displaying a look of shock and covering my mouth I extend my hand saying "My appoligies mister. I am Freylin Trombel. I had not meant to ask so many questions." after he shakes my hand, assuming he does, I continue with saying "Thank you for all your help so far, but I have just one question remaining as of yet. Is there no difference between night and day here? WIthout it how is one to tell time?" After a pause she adds "ok, two more I guess."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2006)

"Benvenuto," he says with a slight nod, his hands still gripping the book he was reading.

"There is no night and day.  For most, it does not matter.  The sky fades from dark gray to light gray, but there does not seem to be any sort of pattern. Within Manifest, there is a bell to mark the passing each hour, but out here, there is nothing.  Personally, I think that's why we enjoy it.  It's the perfect place to relax without worries."

Finished, her glances between the two of you.  "Does the young lady have any questions?"

"My name is Vita," she answers, "And no, I have no questions to ask."

Benvenuto then looks straight at Freylin, waiting expectantly for either a few parting words or another question.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 13, 2006)

Sitting there in thought for a moment to try and make sure I didn't miss any questions I focus back on the man and say "Thank you very much Benvenuto. Your information has been very helpful. I do not have much to offer in gratitude but please accept it anyway." Reaching into a pocket I pull out 2 gold coins and place then on the table before him.

Before standing up I glance at the cover of his book to try and see what it is (not really trying to be subtle). THen fully rising I bow respectfuly to the man and add "Seeing as there is no time I'm not sure whst time of day this is for you. FOr me it feels like night so I bid you a good night kind sir." Then, unless he says something requiring me to respond, I head to bed extending my offer to Vita once more in case she changed her mind.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 13, 2006)

Benvenuto shrugs.  "That's fine," he says.  He doesn't appear to mind helping out much.  He notices you getting a glance at the book, but he doesn't seem to care, probably because he figures you cannot read the title anyway, which you cannot.

You go up to your room for the 'night.'  Nothing occurs during your rests and both of you wake up feeling almost refreshed, except slightly annoyed because your neighbors across the hall are making a great deal of noise.  Both of you can clearly the sounds of a man and woman fighting.  After a couple of moments of listening [impossible not to listen in] you are again annoyed at not being able to understand their language.  Fortunately, you hear loud, quick words in an angry tone and the arguing stops.

Both of you feel like you would like to go back to sleep, but you are awake now and feel like sleep is impossible.

Whenever you go downstairs, you see a very similar sight as if nothing changed except that the man named Benvenuto is not in the common room.

OOC: _The inn rooms costs 5sp each and meals cost 3sp [total, for both dinner and breakfast]._


----------



## Charberus (Jun 13, 2006)

When I wake up, I spend 10 Minutes in a battle with an imaginary person (practice) while trying to imagine how the weird elven race would use this weapon.  Skitter would in the mean time watch me lazily while cleaning himself.  

After that is finished, I wash up and Skitter and I head downstairs to meet Freylin, Grumbling...  "Wow, of all the times to need our Silent Ability to last all night." 

Sighing... he orders breakfast for Him and Skitter.  Then at looking at Vita and Freylin, "Did you learn anything important last night?  Also, What is the plan for finding the King's Son?"


----------



## Aereas (Jun 13, 2006)

Rising from bed and feeling annoyingly awake I gather my gear for the road before stepping out into the hall. I glance at the room where the noise came from but walk past it without much of a care. Once I get downstairs, and seeing VIta still there, I sit at the table next to her and say in gnome "Good morning Vita. How was your night, and did you see where Benvenuto went by any chance?". Ordering my breakfast I sit there and wait for it casualy chatting with Vita to keep myself awake from the tiredness that began creeping up as soon as I sat down. When ALth sits down and asks about last night I say with a smile, still speaking in gnome, "But silence would prevent you from hearing your alarm clock."

Then taking on a more serious tone I continue with "I learned a number of things from Benvenuto. The most important thing being that in the town of manifest there is a book that all the dead are required to sign in at. Our first objective should be to go there. The town is about a days travel away, and although there is no day or night here there shouldn't be any difficulties in getting there."

OOC: You never mentioned Vita, but I'm assuming she declined the option of rest and stayed down here. If not then instead of talking to her I will fall asleep shortly after ordering my food until Alth's voice wakes me up again.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 13, 2006)

Going downstairs, you do not immediately see Vita, but after you glance around, looking for either her or Benvenuto, you find her sitting outside playing cards with the two living folk.

Outside, you notice that though the clouds have apparently slowed, they have not left and remain dark gray, creating a gloomy sensation within this world that you are unaccustomed to seeing after awaking.  Vita waves at your approach.  "He went upstairs a while ago," she says

There is only one more chair at the table and neither of the two men playing make any move to invite you to sit.  There is, however, a table next to theirs which is currently ininhabited, a good place to sit in case you need to discuss anything with her.

A moment later she lets out a laugh of triumph and lightly slam the cards on the table.  She claps her hands together before taking the small pot.  Sitting in a small pile before her are a few coins, enough to keep her in the game and continue playing.  The one with the axe near him collects the cards and begins to shuffle.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 13, 2006)

*They came, They saw, They slept, Vita gets phat l3wt*

I go over to Vita, "Congratulations Vita, We are heading to the city of Manifest.  Want to come too?  We could really enjoy your company."  

I nudge Freylin, saying "You better get used to this.  Imagine instead of argueing people, its weird animals and aberrations.  I had to deal with screeches, howls, and other sounds like a Gibbering mouther...all night long. Let me tell ya, once ya hear a gibbering mouther talking all night long...you have the weirdest dreams and feeling that you never want to sleep again."  

"Anyways, we best be going."   I hop on to Skitters back, and he grumbles when I land.  But, we know that we should start heading for the city.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 14, 2006)

Arching an eyebrow at Alth I decide its best to not even ask about the gibbering mouther. Instead I just reply, in a light tone, with "I'm not the one complaining that our ability doesn't last all night."

Turning to Vita I say to her, in Farel, with a smile "You are most welcome to come with. That way I would have someone to talk to when he begins on his wierd topics of sleeping with animals."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2006)

Vita pauses for a moment to give both of you odd looks.  She shakes her head slightly and returns to the game.  "I suppose I may as well travel with you guys a little further.  It beats sitting her for an eternity playing cards."

The man with the sword chuckles as he puts in a copper coin into the pot.

"Just let me know when you're done breaking your fast and ready to go," she tells you.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 15, 2006)

As Skitter, Vita, and I continue walking...I notice Freylin sitting stotic at the table.   I sigh and then go over and put him on Skitter.  I will walk beside skitter holding the stotic Freylin on the saddle.

"Well, guys...it is off to Manifest"  (and we head off down the path).


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2006)

The breakfast is simple enough, basic fare consisting of bread, honey, and eggs with milk.  You fill up on the food and pay your tab.  Vita finishes her hand, of which she loses.  She puts the money in a small pouch and ties it around her left wrist, lacking any other place to store her wealth.

You leave, heading towards the city of Manifest which lies down the path.  The path is just as mundane as the day before, but finally, as you are tiring, you see ahead of you the signs of civilization.  Breaking the path in the midst of the forest is a great wall with a single gate that you can see.  The gate is currently open and from within are numerous figures, many translucent light blue people as well as plenty of flesh and blood people.  Although most are Human of different nations, plenty of non-Humans walk the street inside.  Noises common to that of a city drift towards you from within the walls.

Though you cannot see much from your current standpoint, you notice that despite it's location in the Land of the Dead, it has the appearance and feel of a normal city except for two main difference, both obvious in nature.  The first is the architecture: statues litter the streets, placed not quite completely out of the way.  Secondly, the inhabitents consist of both flesh and blood people as well as the translucent blue people, the latter who seem to dominate the city.  Although Humans are the most common of both types, non-Humans are far from being rare.  Several structures stick out above the wall, one of which is a tall tower jutting high into the sky.  Upon the sides of this black tower are statues, some hanging on tightly and others appearance is if their weight should cause them to fall to the streets below.  In the midst of the statues are large carvings of faces with very realistic expressions.

Two guards stand outside in next to the gates, one on either side.  Their helms do not cover their faces, and you notice that both are translucent blue.  One steps forward as you approach.  "Please state your business in Manifest."  You both notice that he doesn't appear to be including Vita in this statement.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 15, 2006)

RIdding on Skitter proved to be rather uncomfortable. Having no skill with mounts I get off and just decide to walk it instead. Once we finally reach the city I glance around examining the strange architecture before walking to the gate. When the guards inquire as to my buisiness here I give a slight curtsey as I say "Good day sir. I am Freylin Trombel. My companions and I are here to to see if we can find an ally that has fallen in battle. I was told there is a book that is required to sign and I was hoping I could use that information to find him."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 15, 2006)

I bow to the guards in gesto and honor after Freylin speaks.     

"I, Althandor, am here with Freylin to find an important ally whom is rumored to be in the cities.  Also, I am trying to find a wizard or cleric whom is mighty in the ways of magics and its ability to transmute shapes." 

Skitter snorts abit and bucks his head to hit Alth softly on his shoulder.  Alth seems to sigh as if he had done this plenty of times and getting tired of it, "Oh, this here is Skitter, the Ogrun slayer of giants.  He's not in Ogrun form due to magical mishaps...but he is still thinks he is an Ogrun."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

The guard nods as you mention searching for a fallen comrade.  He glances at the creature in skepticism and quickly dismisses it as he returns to look at both of you.  "Then you definitely want to look in the Registry, building down the street with the statue of the female Changeling standing before it.  You can't miss it.  The statue has a sort of blurred face.  If your friends came to Manifest and signed in, which all Ghosts are recommended to do, then you'll their names there.  Speaking of which," he says as he turns to Vita, "Once you have found a place to stay, you should sign in in the Registry so if anyone comes looking for you, they'll be able to find you."

"This of course assumes that your friends have not decided to pass on," added the other guard, "Meaning that they are truly dead instead of living in this land within the thin veil between life and death."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 16, 2006)

Alth halts for a moment, "excuse me, but you said the people here aren't dead but mostly hanging barely close to death?  I know little of the undead, mostly that there are ways to make bones and flesh continue living even if the spirit is gone.   How is that different then the ghost here?"

Alth seems to get a confused look on his face, "What happens if the living die in this world?  Do we become ghost or do we actually die?"  Pauses abit, "Is there a way to prevent total death and become ghost?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

The guard pauses for a moment to think out a coherent answer.  "Mrutvu hates the Undead.  In the rare instance that an Undead is found to be living in or around Manifest, it is quickly and systematically annihilated.  As for what the difference between the Ghosts and the Undead, well, these people are the physical manifestations of the dead, the soul given form, if you will.  Undead are said to have lost their souls during their transformation between life and Undeath."

It almost sounds like a prepared speech, but chances are that if you're asking these questions, other people arriving here may have asked similar questions.  "As for being 'killed', I wouldn't recommend it.  Most who do are turned into Ghosts after several days, though bringing them back to life here is easier because of the connection this place has between the living and the dead.  Unfortunately, there is also a chance that you will be irrevocably dead, gone into what has been called True Death, whether you're ready for it or not.  Ghosts automatically go there, so killing a Ghost is highly illegal."  He gives each of you a hard look, making sure you are aware of that, before continuing.

"You see, this world is basically a linking point between the two worlds to make passing over more easy for people.  People only come here if they have some sort of unresolved issue in life.  For some, their issue is resolved and they travel to their True Death, though others prefer to stay here even after everything turns out fine.

"If this person you are attempting to find has no unresolved issues, then you are not going to be able to return him to Lecrutia."  He stops and turns to the other guard.  "Did I answer everything okay, you think?"  The other guard merely shrugs, so the first one turns back to you two.  "Well, do you have any questions?  I can't think of anything that I missed."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 16, 2006)

"Thank you kindly sir."  Alth says as he bows again, he enters the Manifest and heads over to the Registry building.  Keeping a watchful eye about what people are doing.









*OOC:*


 I am taking this oppurtunity to see how this culture is, and how people react to each other.  Mostly learning how to fit in faster and not be caught by thieves prying on new people.  









*OOC:*


 Skitter will be commanded to watching over me.  But, of course he is being impossible and likes to look at all the new sights and sounds.  Every so often he will watch over, but mostly engaged at seeing all the new things.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 17, 2006)

Listening to the guard I find everything to make sense. With the mentioning of killing ghosts being illegial it brings up another question though. "I can understand why killing a ghost would be illegial, but how can one tell if one was slain? Do they leave a remains behind after death? Also, what if you were attacked by a ghost. Is there any laws to protect the living in those cases?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2006)

The guard frowns slightly at your question, but he answers with, "Well of course murder of anyone is illegal, but he is the Deity of the Dead, if you get my drift.  And they do leave remains," he adds.

OOC: _Forgot to mention this before, but they are speaking in Gnome._

[SBLOCK=Freylin]You notice that though you hear him speaking in Gnome, the motions that his mouth are making are off, like a bad dub.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charberus (Jun 17, 2006)

Skitter chuckles abit and says something (ogrun).  Alth holds down the laugh as he explains it to skitter (ogrun), "When he said   (imitating guard) 'they leave remains' ,  (back to Ogrun) he didn't mean Ghost Poop."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking a little perplexed for a brief moment I say "Yes, of course murder would be illegial in any sense, but perhaps I should rephrase my question. Obviously no one would want to murder anyone for fear of the law and morality reasons. However, the life of an adventurer is a dangerous one and at times you are forced to kill another in an attempt to save your own life. Do the living have the right of self defense when being attacked by a ghost? Or any one else for that matter. Fighting is something I do so prefer to avoid, but it is inevitable that it will happen at some point in my life. I merely wish to know the rights I have in this new land."

OOC: I've been assuming the convo was done in gnome but good to know still ^^

To the DM:
[sblock]As he replies I try to pay closer attention to his words to see how off he seems, and weather the words actually seem to be coming from his mouth or just him in general. Lastly, how well is he speaking gnome.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

The guard frowns.  "It's just like normal when living, except that everything is slanted against the living."

[SBLOCK=Freylin]It's coming from his mouth.  He seems to be speaking it perfectly.  It has the appearance of a dub, like in old Chinese movies dubbed by English actors.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charberus (Jun 19, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I see that Freylin and Vita aren't with me.  So, I will stop where I am and wait for them.  All the time looking at the scenery, and grooming Skitter.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 20, 2006)

Frowning myself over his reply I say "Thank you for your help sir. Have a nice...." I pause a moment looking up at the sky before I fnish with "Day."

Then I walk over to Alth and say in draconic "this place is anti-living as far as thier laws go. Be careful not to get in trouble." Then speaking in gnome again I add "[Let us go to the registry and see what we may be able to find.[/color]" After thats said I begin walking there knowing he will be close behind me.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 21, 2006)

"Yes," saying to Freylin in a joyvial manner, now that we are walking towards the registry office, "That is why we are a sneaky race." 

Skitter bucks the bumps the side of Alth, and then acts like nothing happened.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 21, 2006)

Entering the city, you notice that everything is going on as normal in Lecrutia.  People are selling their wares on the street.  Upon closer look, you notice that some consist of food, some of jewelry, some clothes, etc.  The food, for the most part, consists of simple fares.  From the breakfast in the Dead Man Walking Inn and Manifest, you get the distinct feeling that there isn't a huge variety of food within the Land of the Dead, or at least not that the common people can afford.

Their fashions consist of everything, from boring, drab outfits, to outlandish costumes.  Unsurprisingly, this city has the appearance of people bringing in their own nation's sense of fashion and combining them with the fashions of other nations and what is current.

You come to a building with a sign hanging of the door with words you cannot understand beneath an open book.  Standing in the street just far enough to ruin the flow of traffic is a statue of average height.  It is of a woman with long hair streaming from a cowled head.  Her face, although visible, contains no true features of any sort except lightly indented positions where her eyes should be and a slight bump for a nose.  Her figures, although decidedly female, could easily be hidden to become a male had this been a real person.  Her clothes are of a nondescript nature, simple leathers.

Assuming this is the place from the directions of the city guard, you enter the building.  Inside is but a single room with a small desk.  Sitting behind the desk is a slim young man with beautiful feathers resting down his back.  His eyes are slanted and his ears hidden by the white hair down to his shoulders.  He looks at you with intelligent, light blue eyes as you enter.  Sitting in front of him is a thick tome on which rests his hands.

"Yes?  How can I help you?" he asks, speaking in Gnome.  His eyes slide to Vita.  He says something to her that neither of you are able to understand before returning his eyes to you two Gnomes.  "I assume you're looking for someone, else you wouldn't be here," he says, returning to Gnome.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 21, 2006)

Walking up to the desk I nod my head saying "Good day sir. As I'm sure you can already tell we are from Lecrutia and are indeed in search of someone. A kobald was recently slain in battle a few days ago and we wish to speak with him on his fathers behalf. The kobold went by the name of Meinrad (insert last name here)."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 21, 2006)

*The Vita Ghost: Don't Leave Home Without Her*

Alth bows and says, "As Freylin so elagantly described the person, we hope that you have knowledge of the person.  The matter is urgent and we were rushed into this land with little knowledge of this realm too."  Pauses abit and says, "I have not seen a person of your kind before.  Pardon my rudeness, but what is your race like, and what is the name of your race?" 









*OOC:*


 I don't know if i need to make a knowledge check for it, but I figured after being around my masters unique habit of collecting odd stuff and lore...that this is another oppurtunity to learn something new.

Skitter stands up straight shuffles over to me abit aggitated, and says something softly in my ear.

[sblock=To DM Only] Skitter stands up straight shuffles over to me and whispers, "Is Zalhown The Changer in there too?  Your ability to find wizards to change me back, is getting as feeble as a halfling playing a drinking game."

I am putting this in an sblock because I am seeing if you would perfer this way when Skitter actually bothers to grace us with his 'uplifting' speeches.  Sometimes, he is so impossible!!  Anyways, if you would like it this way, I can put things like this if you want.  This is just a test.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 21, 2006)

"Meinrad, eh?"  He repeats the name in a whispered tone as he begins flipping through the book.  A couple of minutes later, he looks up to you.  "Nope.  There's no Meinrad in here, family name or no.  That means he has either been incarcerated or he has passed on for whatever reason or I suppose he could already be alive and you just don't know it yet.

As for what I am, I am an Avariel, a winged Elf, if you will."

[Sblock=Alth]I don't think your companion can speak that well with only a 2 Int.[/Sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jun 21, 2006)

Standing there in silent thought, a displeased look plain upon my face, I focus back on the man and ask " Thank you for your help so far, but a couple questions has been raised in my mind. Is there any way to find out weather he has been incarcerated or been brought back alive? Or perhaps there may be a way to tell if he is a ghost but hasn't checked in yet, perhaps even checked in with a different registry branch, assuming others do exist?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 21, 2006)

"Across the street and two buildings to your right is the Hall of Farewell.  It isn't absolutely going to have the answers you need, but if the person hasn't signed up, that's the best place to look," he tells you.  "This is the only Registry, so if he has arrived and not yet signed in, then there's absolutely nothing I can do for you.  Sorry."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 22, 2006)

Giving the man a slight curtsy I say "Thank you for your aid sir."

I then glance at Alth and ask "ready to go?"

Assuming he is I then follow the directions to the other building.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 24, 2006)

"Yes, I am almost ready.  One more question: Is Zalhown The Changer in the book too?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 24, 2006)

The man returns his attention to the book, flips to near the end, scans the names, and then looks up to you.  He shakes his head.  "No, I'm sorry, I don't see that name in here, with or without the addition of 'the Changer.'  I hope you two are able to find those you are looking for."

As you are leaving, he says something to Vita who nods.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 24, 2006)

"Hrm, seems like the guy we are looking for either hasn't been to this place, or isnt dead dead.  Now, we gotta figure out where to go from here."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 26, 2006)

As the man says something else I turn back only to realize its something I can't understand and meant for Vita. A curious glance between the two is all I give before shrugging and turning to Alth saying "To the hall of Farewell of course." Then fully expecting him to be following me I head to the mentioned building.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 26, 2006)

The directions are very simple and only a fool would get lost from them.  The building is a two-story building of a simple design, unlike many of the other buildings.  A sign hangs out above the door with more words you cannot understand beneath the symbol of a simple stone tower before a sword.

Entering the building reveals a small, single room with a counter, a door on the other side of the room, and a man sitting behind the counter.  His skin is translucent blue and he looks up to you from the book he is currently reading.  He wears a pair of glasses with thin silver frames and gray robes with impressive embroidery, onto which is tacked a pin with the same symbol as that on the sign above the door outside.  An assistant sits off to the side, also translucent blue, and he almost appears to be sleeping.  He also wears gray robes, though they are much simpler and darker than the first man's.  Tacked onto his robe is the same pin.

He speaks some words you do not understand, leaving Vita to translate once again.  She responds and he says something to the other Ghost.  The 'sleeping' Ghost opens an eye and pauses for a moment before eyeing you three.  With a great, exaggerated sigh, he climbs to his feet and heads to the door behind the counter.  The first man smiles in an attempt to hide the annoyance, but both of you catch it.  He speaks and Vita turns to you two.

"His assistant and the others in this building are currently looking through their records for the two men you mentioned previously.  He apologizes and says that this place isn't as organized as the Registry, the place we were just as.  This could take some time.  We're welcome to relax here or leave and come back, depending on what you want."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 26, 2006)

Alth bows and says, "Thank you for your time.  Is there any books I can read about the land and its legands.  If you could tell me where to find a good library and wizards guild, I would be extremely grateful.  Especially someone whom knows much about this land."









*OOC:*


 My goal is to find information about legands, creatures, ancient weapons, and myths about this land while we wait.  Also, while we figure out where to go next.   Although, the information is mostly so I can think about possible rare artifacts or weapons to get...it might still help us know more about the land.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2006)

The man speaks with Vita for a moment who then turns back to you two.  "He says there is a guild called the Piran Sedestadel which is the closest thing you seem to be looking for, but unfortunately, it apparently is a guild designed for Ghost casters, so you will not have much, if any, luck dealing with them.

"He says there is no public library for people to visit, though occasionally, old books and tomes of lore can be found in various stores.  If you want to learn information dealing with legends and whatnot, the best place to go would be the Tower Theatre.  Although most of their shows are just that, many are stories detailing past events within and without Manifest.

"I don't think he knows much about what goes on outside of this building though," Vita adds, her own words, "But he did give me directions to the Tower Theatre if you desire to go there."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 28, 2006)

Listening to the exchange I'm tempted to ask how long it might take, but given thier annoyance its not likely I'll get a favorable answer. As such I just turn to Vita saying "Once again your linguistic skills are proving to be a far greater boon than I ever could have imagined them to be. If you would be so kind would you please ask them where a information broker or map of the city could be found. Preferably with places of note included, but if not I shall try and make do as its unlikely I'd be able to read the names anyway."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 3, 2006)

Vita speaks with the man for a few more seconds before returning to you.  "There is no map set up anywhere for the people to see, but there is a small organization designed to both show people around the city, guides, and also is a courier service.  The organization is called the 'Traveling Dead Services Guild.'  It's just down the street."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking visibly displeased about the lack of a map I turn to Alth and say "We seem to have varying goals in mind for how to spend our time waiting. As such I suggest we split up and meet back infront of the Hall of Farewell in 2 days time. For now I am going to check this guide service out and get an idea of the layout of the city."

Geting a different idea I turn to Vita and then ask her "Would you please ask the gentleman where a decent inn in this town is at?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

Their exchange is brief and when Vita turns back to you, she says, "To answer that, he wonders what sort of quality you are looking for in an inn because there are numerous inns within Manifest."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 6, 2006)

"Ah yes, of course. I am looking for a decent inn with fair accomidations. It doesn't have to be top notch but I would like a clean and comfortable bed to sleep on. The meal isn't as important but I would certainly desire to taste the food I eat."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

"Okay," Vita says after a moment, "He recommends the Weary Pilgrim.  It's located just inside the Merchant Ward.  It's pretty easy to get to."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 6, 2006)

Turning to Alth I then say "I am going to get a better layout of this city. Would you prefer to meet at the Weary Pilgrim or the Hall of Farewell?"


----------



## Charberus (Jul 7, 2006)

"Lets meet at the Weary Pilgrim because its easy to get to.  Also, I was abit lost in my own world there for a minute.   I agree that we should split up and do some research each.  We must keep in mind our goal and remember that this is business.  We should each try to join a guild with the interest of gaining information as well as getting knowledge for personal growth.  I have a feeling this is not going to be as easy as we wish it would be."  

Says to vita, "You have been so helpful so far, and I was wondering if you would like to come with me to the wizards guild?  Your charm and talent would help in getting information from the mostly all ghost wizards guild.   I can do limited wizardry, but I bet they will be more inclined to talk to you.  Also, what are do you want to do in this town?  Anything you feel like doing or finding?"

Saying to Freylin, "What are your plans for this 2 day wait?  You have anything you want to find or do?"


----------



## Aereas (Jul 7, 2006)

Nodding in agreement to meeting at the inn I continue to listen as Alth asks Vita to go with him. Talking to some folks is gonna be fun without her but I will at least be able to understand everyone once I use my magic.

As Alth asks about my plans I smile as I say "What I'm good at. I will find out what I can about this town and then from there I will do some searching of my own for our lost Kobold. I'm not much for joining guilds on a whim but I will certainly look for any relevant information I can."

Turning to Vita I give her a curtsy as I say "Your help has been of paramount importance so far. Without you its likely we wouldn't have been able to find out so much so quickly. If you go with Alth I certainly hope you have a good time. I do, however, have one last request of you before I part ways for now. Would you be willing to teach me a few of the basic words for communication in this land?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 7, 2006)

"Um, actually," Vita says, glancing between you both, "I would rather not go to the Wizard's Guild, even if they are Ghosts like me.  I hope that doesn't cause too much of a problem..."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 8, 2006)

Shaking my head, and showing no sign of displeasure, I say "No problem at all. Your life... err unlife... is your path to choose, and I have no intention of forcing you to do something you don't want to. You are free to travel with Alth and I for as long or as little as you desire."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 9, 2006)

Alth says, "not a problem Vita." 

Then, turning to Freylin: "I am going to the Traveling Dead Services Guild to get a feel for the city.  Shall we all go there and check them out, or shall I go myself?"


----------



## Aereas (Jul 10, 2006)

Shruging I say "I was already planning to go there so all together works for me." Then turning to look at Vita I ask "Would you care to come along?"

OOC: If she doesn't want to come I ask where she plans to stay or where I can find her when I am done.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2006)

"I'll go with you," Vita says.  "After all, it would be good to know about the places in the city where I'll be living."  The man behind the counter says something and Vita translates, "He says to come back tomorrow.  Hopefully, your information should be found, assuming it's here."

The Traveling Dead Services Guild is back near the entrance of the city.  The building is small and there do not appear to be any significant features about it.  Though there are faces carved from the wall, that is a popular sort of architecture and none of the faces distinguish themselves as allowing this place to be easily recognizeable.  There is no sign upon this building, but written above the building are words you do not understand, making it easy for you to understand why you would not have noticed such a building before.

Vita leads you inside where you see an elderly man sitting at a desk speaking with what appears to be a bipedal panther sitting at another desk.  The man himself is living and has long since grown gray hair.  He sits comfortable with light gray robes.  The female panther is a dark translucent blue wearing just enough brown leather to cover everything private.  You notice four other desks, but no one sits at these currently.

The old man interrupts his conversation to turn to you.  He pauses as he looks you over and then says, "Welcome.  What can I help you with this fine day?"


----------



## Charberus (Jul 11, 2006)

"Greetings, I am looking for a guide to show us the city.  I am interested in learning about this city, and if anything, lots of legends and tales.  Also the guilds that are currently in the city, and best places to for entertainment."

"Also, not trying to be rude here, but what tales do you have?  How long have you ran this shop and is this a family business?"


----------



## Aereas (Jul 11, 2006)

After Alth speaks his needs I say "I don't care so much on the legends, but I would like to know the layout of the city. I don't know how long I will be here for but a location to sleep and a place to learn the language of this land at would both be nice, as well as as a general tour of course."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 11, 2006)

"This isn't a family business," he tells you.  He pauses to look back at the cat woman and laughs.  "No sirree, definitely not a family business.  I'm just working the counter.  Kiarra here is the one that knows the city well, assuming you're willing to go on a tour, of course, since that sounds like what would befit you best, hmmm."  He looks at you expectantly with a raise left brow.  "It is one silver per person per tour," he adds.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 12, 2006)

Reaching into my coin puse I pull out two gold coins and hold them out to the man saying in a calm tone with a slight smile "I desire more than just an average everyday tour. We would like to know as much as possible about the layout of the city including what areas are safe for travelers and what should be avoided as just the start of it."

OOC: I've deducted the gold from my sheet on my comp and will update the one online when I begin changing more than just 2 gp.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 13, 2006)

"Here is one for me and Skitter over there."  I Hand him 2 Silver pieces, "I think Freylin has Vita coverewith the gold piece."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

Vita realizes she has no money to pay for her tour, and then turns to Freyla, whom she thanks.

The man takes the coins with a smile.  "Thank you, and now I will let the lovely Kiarra take over from here."

The cat woman stands and approaches you.  Her hair is an interesting dark blue-black color, short and sleek as a cat except for the wild spikey hair on her head.  Her body is lean and muscular with powerful legs.  The light blue eyes of a cat peer out from beneath her brow.  Only when she nears do you notice the deep gashes in her neck.  "Shall we?" she asks in a light voice.

Outside, she almost immediately stops and turns to you.  "Before we begin with the actual part of the tour, is there anything you would like to know about the city of Manifest in general?"


----------



## Charberus (Jul 14, 2006)

"Mostly the history, lore, and how the city came to be the way it is.  Also, if there were any legends of people or items involved too."

Alth pauses a little, then says, "What I am looking for in the tour, is information and guidance of places to go and places to avoid."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 15, 2006)

As the cat woman stands up I give a slight curtsy and say "Greetings Kiarra, I am Freylin. What I am mostly intrested in is the laws of this city as well as its layout. My companions and I are in this city in the attempts to find a lost associate. He has not checked in yet and so any likely hiding spots that one could hide at would be good as well. I do not wish to rule out the dangerous or shady places as I do not know this person very well and as such I do not know where he would be most likely to hide at. Another thing to look for would be a hunter that may be able to help in tracking him down if we fail. Or, worse case scenerio, even a guild that specializes in hard to come by information. The Hall of Farewell is currently trying to find what they can on him but I wish to have a few backup plans ready in case they can't find him."

OOC:
Hard to come by information is my polite way or subtly hinting at a thieves guild or something like it that would have good reason to know as much as possible about what happens in the city and who crosses its borders.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2006)

OOC: _After a few tests of her languages, you find that she knows Draconic, and that is the language she is currently speaking to you in._

Kiarra laughs and says, "Maybe I should have asked what you _don't_ want to learn instead.

"The city of Manifest was created by the God Mrutvu, though no one truly knows why and he has never explained himself.  People speculate that he created this place as a bridge between the Land of the Dead and Lecrutia.  Why, now that is what people disagree on.  Some people believe it is to allow an easier passing between life and death, others believe that he connected the two worlds to increase his own power.  Some also believe that Webyrd forced him to build this world to allow the dead to return to Lecrutia.

"Manifest has a surprisingly simple history.  Being protected by Mrutvu, Manifest and the surrounding area has not seen even a hint of the wars that have occurred in the past.  Perhaps this is why there are so many of the living staying here.

"As for finding your friends, beyond the Hall of Farewell and the Registry, there is little help to be found.  There was once a Guild created for the sole purpose of finding others, but the problem is that most people cannot be found because they do not live her either any longer or they never have.  The Guild accepted payment half upfront and half after the person has been found.  If the person isn't found, then they do not receive the second half.  Still, they theoretically spent time searching for the person, so they upfront payment is kept.  However, too many people claimed that the people of the Guild accepted the money upfront but never bothered to search for the people.  Besides, beyond asking every single person living in Manifest, it is impossible to determine whether the person being looked for is even here.

"You understand the problem, yes?  As for your other question, they will be answered more on the tour.  So unless you have any further questions about the city of Manifest in general, I think we are ready to start.  Of course you can ask questions during the tour and if I have not answered your questions to your satisfaction, you may ask more after the tour is done."

Kiarra smiles and waits for either your questions or affirmation that you are ready to start the tour.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 16, 2006)

"nope, I am ready to go."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 17, 2006)

Laugping slightly over her comment I reply with "If you woulda asked that then I wouldn't have had anything to say."

As she begins talking about the city I listen intently until she asks if were ready to begin. Nodding I say "I'm ready to start at anytime. I beleive most of my questions would have to wait until were out there anyway."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2006)

"Excellent," she says as she begins walking into the city further.

She doesn't walk long before she stops before the Hall of Farewell.  "This is the Hall of Farewell," she says.  "This is where you find information about those who may have signed up for to the Registry, but have since been 'killed', incarcerated, or are criminally known but have not yet been put in prison.  If you're looking for someone and something odd has happened to them, this is the place to look.

"It is run by the Yisa-Khardomas, a Guild which has become split in twain and now has two goals.  The first is to run this building and help people better find whoeever they are searching for.  Unfortunately, they do not help as much as those at the Registry who have the names of every Ghost and living person who signs in.  There is jealousy from those working at the Hall of Farewell, but they still are able to help many people.  In an eternity, there have been many people found 'worthy' of incarceration.

"The other goal is had by the Ghosts in the organization.  It is to help keep the other Ghosts well enough in line so that they don't commit horrible crimes and give Ghosts a bad name.  It kind of works, kind of not.  Mrutvu doesn't apparently seem to mind this goal or the fact that they have a small force capable of dealing with criminals who get out of hand.

"The reason for the two different goals is that it was once two different organizations, but they had similar enough goals that they felt they could join to become even stronger and to be able to help even more.  It could have been an excellent idea had the two different groups not felt so strongly about what they did.  Despite being under one name, they are separate in everything else.  Those with the first goal rarely speak to those with the second, and vice versa, except for their meetings when it is necessary to have open communication."

Kiarra smiles.  "I don't know if you've been here or not already, but I figured even if you had, they would not have been eager to discuss the details of their organization beyond a few words.  Any questions?"


----------



## Charberus (Jul 17, 2006)

"Why is there a seperate guild to keep ghost in line?  Are ghost harder to keep track of and capture/contain?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 18, 2006)

Kiarra shakes her head.  "Well, that is their stated goal, but in truth, they aren't necessarily needed, which is why they joined with the Yisa to create the Yisa-Khardomas.  The Yisa also were in trouble and this combination saved both Guilds.

"Personally, I believe the Guild began because there were a group of Ghosts in Manifest who disliked the idea of the slowly growing living population here.  They began to fight the living, but other Ghosts did not like this.  They believed that it could be a greater boon if they could learn to 'live' in peace.  The Khardomas Guild was formed to fight against those who were considered as rebels.

"The Khardomas Guild remained after the incidents to ensure that such did not occur again.  However, it seemed that they were not needed as much and their power waned.  And _that_ is why they joined the Yisa."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 18, 2006)

"Ah, I can see now why some of the ghost felt threatened.  T'is a scarry for some people if their homeland feels like it isn't theirs anymore."

"I hope this doesn't sidetrack your guide, but with the realization of the guilds you mentioned.  Is the city ran by a mortal or a ghost, or both?  And what are the general views of this?"


----------



## Aereas (Jul 18, 2006)

As I listen to the details of what is said I nod my head in agreement saying "We have been here, and as you said, they really weren't very high on the talkative nature. In fact, in that description you gave you offered more information than everyone I talked to since entering this city combined. My great answer for asking what laws exist to protect the living in this ghost ridden land was little more than a frown and being tolled that killing a ghost is illegial."

After a very short pause I say "You mentioned some ghosts fighting the living in the past. I can only assume some still hold those beleifs and so I am curious as to what laws exist to protect the living if there forced to kill a ghost in self defense? The life of an adventurer is rather dangerous and being well informed helps leviate that danger alot."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 18, 2006)

"The city as a whole is run by Mrutvu," Kiarra explains, "And if people have problems with that, they aren't particularly vocal about it," she adds with a wink.

"There are different sections in the city, The Portal Ward, which is this ward, the main one where most of the people work; the Tombyards, which consist mainly of tombs and graves; Phantom Hill which has become the favorite Ward for the Ghosts; the Merchant Ward which is what you'd pretty much expect from a name such as that; and Forestview, which is mainly a residential area.

"Each Ward has a different Warder who watches over the details of Ward in service to Mrutvu.    Forestview, the Tombyards, and the Portal Ward all have living Warders, so it is a balance between those living and not.  People don't seem to mind much as long as the person has the Ward's best interests in mind."

She then listens to Freyla speak.  She listens intently and when the female Gnome is finished, Kiarra nods.  "Yes there are certainly those who come here worried about what they can or cannot do.  I tell everyone the same thing as I'm about to tell you now: if you wish to know more about the laws dealing with Ghosts and the living, return here to the Hall of Farewell after the tour and ask to speak with Prezmysl from the Khardomas Guild and tell them Kiarra sent you.  He's a friend of mine who knows the laws a great deal better than me."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 19, 2006)

"Wow, that was some great information.  You know alot about this place.  I have noticed that there is a language problem for newcomers who aren't as blessed as to meet such a wonderful person like Vita around." 

"Are there any ways to know the language?  Also, is there any other languages spoken here, or slang words we should know about?"


----------



## Aereas (Jul 19, 2006)

Mentaly noting the name Prezmysl I say "Thank you. I shall have to make it a point to talk to him then. What makes Phantom ward so appealing to the ghosts, aside from the name that is? Do they have events or establishments that cater specificaly to ghosts or something like it?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 19, 2006)

"Of course I know about this city," Kiarra says with a laugh.  "If I didn't, I wouldn't be a very good tour guide, now would I?" she asks with a wink of her eye.

"The language is Kaluryn, spoken by the Kalurs in Kalautyr.  If you came here as a Ghost, you would learn the language quickly, almost as if it was ingrained into the essence of being a Ghost.  The living tend to learn the language before coming here which is why no one has spent any time creating a place to teach newcomers.  Those who are here to bring someone back generally aren't here long enough to make classes worth it."

Kiarra pauses for a moment to think before answering.  "I don't know if anyone truly knows why Phantom Hill was called that.  That Ward had the name even before becoming the Ward of choice for the Ghosts.  It has become the poorest section of the city; it's thought that many Ghosts choose to live there when they don't care about working for money or worrying about a place to stay.  There are a few living people; those who have turned on bad times and cannot afford to live anywhere else."  The cat woman sighs in sadness.  "I guess every city needs it's slums and Phantom Hill is Manifest's slums."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 21, 2006)

Listening to the lady speak some more, and not coming up with any new questions, I reply with "It would certainly be nice to find a city that spread its wealth around enough to make sure that everywhere was of decent quality" Still not really having anything else to ask right now I wait for her to move on with the tour or for Alth to speak up on some note.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Kiarra walks across the street [literally], and brings you to a large building.  The sign above the door is a woman walking out of the water.  Her back is facing out and the water rises just to her back.  The architecture on the walls is similar to the rest of the city except that these people are wearing no clothes.  All but one of the figures sticking out of the wall manages to be in interesting poses while keeping everything covered.  On the heads of all the figures, you notice that the hair is carved to look as if it were damp.  The one figure sticking out is a woman with long hair with her left leg down to mid-thigh sticking out but not the right.  The smooth, rounded features of her rear are plainly visible along the wall and glancing at the sign, you realize it is the same woman.

"This is 'the Baths,'" Kiarra tells you.  "People come here to relax.  They are run by a woman named Ladeirna.  It is said that at one point in time, this bathhouse used to be available solely for women.  Ladeirna apparently had male troubles and thought that by having it open to women, it would keep that abuse to a minimum.  It is said that the woman whose back appears on the sign and the wall is her way of showing thanks to the person who eventually convinced her that males weren't all bad.  Now, the Baths are open to both sexes.  There are several differents sets of baths in three different wings: one for women only, one for men only, and one mixed."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 25, 2006)

"Moving on," Kiarra says as she walks towards the arch in the great wall running through the city, "This is the Forestward.  It is the most 'natural' Ward.  Unlike the other Wards, as you can see, the buildings are made of wood and in fact, there are actually some trees growing right inside this residential Ward.  Because the buildings are made of wood, they tend to have a different architectural feel to them.  Many have carvings of people as opposed to 3-d renderings.  However, this district has a great variety of buildings because people tend to build and reconstruct the buildings to whatever suits them while that habit is frowned upon greatly in the rest of the city."

You do, indeed, see a variety of buildings of all shapes and sizes.  Within the air, here moreso than previously, you can smell the hint of jasmine in the air.  The streets are cleaner, partially due to the lesser traveling within this Ward than the Portal Ward you just exited, evident almost immediately.

Kiarra leads you through the streets and down an alley.  Near the end at a small open area surrounded by buildings is what appears to be her destination, a large building with an open front.  Within the building is a large forge and several people working.  This is quite obviously a smithy.  Painted onto the wall above the opening in the front is the head of an ox as if it was staring directly at you.  Below the ox head is the head of a stag bowed down.

"This is the Ox and the Stag," the cat woman explains as she stops before it.  One of the people inside, the largest of the men, pauses to nod at Kiarra.  She gives him a quick wave before returning to the tour.  "This is the place you want to go to for the finest quality craftsmanship with anything dealing with metals.  In fact, if you went up to the owner, Varius, or any of his workers, and asked for a simple blade, you would be turned down.  There are, by the way, several additional forges not in plain view from the front, as well as a dozen or so more smith with different specialties.

"Also, though it is common among adventurers, they do not buy or sell anything.  Everything they create is done through special order.  It's even said that buyers come from Lecrutia here simply for Varius, though the truth of that is known only to Varius and perhaps one or two others, none of which will let anyone know.  He prefers to keep the amount of influence he has known only to him."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 27, 2006)

"You say the Ox and Stag never buy or sell anything, yet he creates for special orders.  So, does he get special stuff for people for free?  If so, then how does he get money for his shop?  It is abit confusing the way you said it."   

"Also, would you mind taking abit of time so I can talk to this guy?  I have a unique weapon he might be interested in looking at.  I also would like to see what unique items he has collected and seen."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2006)

"Well, he sells the things he creates, but nothing else.  It means that while some smiths purchase weapons from adventurers or others who happen across weapons during their travels, Varius does not.  By selling, I mean the weapons the other smiths purchase from adventurers.  Varius does not deal with this trading aspect that others live off of.  If you want to browse through a barrel of swords and find one to your liking, you've come to the wrong place.  If you want to have a beautiful sword created specifically for you, this is where you go.

"Varius!" she calls out.  The large man within the smithy stops, says something to one of the others, and then moves out of the smithy.  "These small folk would like to have a word with you."

The large man nods.  "I don't have a lot of time if you aren't customers, but I can spare a few moments for acquaintences of Kiarra.  What do you want to know?" he asks.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 27, 2006)

"Thank you for your lending us some of your time Varius."  I take out the Double Valenar  Scimitar out and Annulet, and let Varius try out the weapons if he wants."  

"In the living world, I was friends with a wizard who would collect alot of rare items.  I really liked the way this Valenar weapon felt as well as the unique abilites of the Annulet.  I know abit of lore about why the race developed the weapons, but nothing of fighting styles or other weapons like this."

"I am interested in unique weapons and armor, as well as learning about its lore.  I also have some experience in blacksmith which I mostly learned myself and from books at the wizard's lab."  Bows politely, "I was wondering if I could look at what unique items you have, with potentional to buy some at later time, and learn some blacksmith from you or one of your smiths?  I care not so much about money, but in knowledge that is in the items itself and its creation.  For to really understand a weapon is to understand why it was birthed from the forge in its shape."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 28, 2006)

The man pauses to glance at the weapon but dismisses it quickly.  "Types of weapons do not interest me," he says.  "Short sword, Valenar blade, they're all the same to me.  It is what can be done to the blade that I am interested in.

"I myself own no weapons of any kind.  Never had any need.  I sell everything I create, as do those who work with me."  He pauses for a moment as he looks back at the others.  "Create is all we do; it's all we're good at.  I should be returning," he says quickly, interrupting the conversation.  He takes several steps closer to the smithy.  "I'm sorry," he says, "But I don't think I have any additional room for anyone else."  He jogs back to the smithy.

Kiarra laughs.  "He certainly is an odd one," she tells you.  "Good person, but he almost seems to be addicted to his job.  I have never seen him step out far beyond the entrance to the smithy and he always returns quickly.  I fear what Varius might do if someone burned down his shop.  I don't know if it would break him utterly or cause him to be consumed with rage.

"I wouldn't worry about his attitude much.  He always spares a few seconds for those I bring here, but never more than that.  I think he has a crush on me, but he can only focus on his smithy."

OOC: _Varius is living.  Forgot to mention that earlier._


----------



## Charberus (Jul 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


 what language were we speaking in?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC: _Draconic Still._


----------



## Charberus (Jul 28, 2006)

"Well, thanks for allowing me some time to speak with him.  I am ready to continue the wonderful tour.  Your doing such a wonderful job." 

Grinning, Alth goes to next to freylin and says,  "I can see Freylin is smitten with delight, that the knowledge that has left her speachless."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 29, 2006)

"How long has Varius owned that shop?" Vita asks Kiarra.

The cat woman pauses to think.  "I'm not sure," she says after a long moment.  "He's been here since I first came here long ago.  I think I remember a rumor once saying that this building of his was the first wooden building in Manifest.  Supposedly there was a time when there was nothing but the forest where the Forestview Ward now stands and that it was his fame and unwillingness to move from the shop he had built that brought more people into this forest and changes the standing trees into buildings.  Whether there is any truth to the story, I don't know."

Vita thanks her and Kiarra motions that they are ready to continue to the next place.  She leads you through the Ward.  "This ward doesn't have very many interesting places since most of these buildings are residences," she tells you as you walk.  "A few stores have popped up occasionally, but nothing so important as to be added onto the tour."

Eventually, she stops at a house no different than any others.  "Not known to many beyond those who have been here for a long time because of his lack of advertising, this house...houses...a caster by the name of Laphen.  He has the capability of creating minor magical items such as potions, scrolls, and wands.  He makes a nice living off of those and hardly leaves his house except to purchase more materials.  Laphen is an odd fellow, sort of a hermit in the middle of a city.  He is a kind gentleman, however, and is well-liked by those who do business with him."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 30, 2006)

"You know, with this area being very naturistic, are there lots of druids, clerics, rangers and their animal friends, that hang around this city?"


----------



## Aereas (Aug 1, 2006)

Following the tour in complete silence Freylin is so busy noting every detail to mind that she doesn't even notice Alth talking to her. She followed every word the blacksmith and Alth said, and even heard Alth mention being speechless from knowledge. She just never put it together to mean her. She did consider talking to Varius about getting a better weapon but opted not to since he was eager to return and she didn't have the money for it.

As the tour continued they came across the unmarked house. Glancing around to make mental note of precisly where the house is she then looks at the tour guide and asks "Does this Laphen make more than just those 3 types of items? Also, do you know the circumstances as to why he chose the life of a hermit?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 2, 2006)

"There are very few of that sort," Kiarra says, "And they tend to stay in the surrounding forest.  Only rarely do they enter the city for supplies.  Though it may be considered a more naturistic area, it is still too civilized for them.

"The Arboreal Guardians is the name of the group that consists of those the closest to nature.  Who they really and what they really want are known only to them.  When they come here, they do their business and leave.  They speak to only those necessary to purchase their supplies.  Several have tried to follow.  Most return unsuccessful.  Those few who are very persistent are thought to be killed.  Of course there is never any proof of their deaths because of where they died - deep in the forest - so nothing can be done to convict their killers.

"As for Laphen, I have never heard of him creating anything but potions, scrolls, and wands.  There are others with the capability of creating other magical items, but I will discuss them at a later part of the tour.

"Honestly," Kiarra says after a short pause, "I don't think anyone knows why he lives a hermetic lifestyle.  He certainly must be wealthy.  There are of course rumors" - by the look on her face, you can tell she doesn't believe them - "that Laphen changes during the night.  Some say he becomes a derranged killer while others say he goes after little girls.  If you've met Laphen, however, I don't think you would agree to such a thing either."


----------



## Charberus (Aug 2, 2006)

Alth laughs, "It could be a rumor or it could be true.  Who knows.  I knew a wizard that was very fond of changing into different things, and then watching peoples reaction or just studying them.  He was a very kind person, as long as you didn't mess with his experiments."  

Sighing, "And then there was an *accident* where skitter here," pointing at skitter, whom sees where this conversation is going and rolls its eyes. "accidently killed the wizard in his changed form...which caused a magical backlash and turned him into what you see now."

So, I can understand some of the crazy rumors that people make for wizards, but I also never rule them out too.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 4, 2006)

"I have found that at times the kindest of folk are the ones with the darkest secrets to hide. Almost as if thier generosity is in repentance of thier grisly past. However, I have not met this man so I shall make no claims on him until such a time."

OOC: I have nothing further to add at this point.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Kiarra leads you through the row of natural houses.  As she does, you notice the wall surrounding this Ward closing in.  You pass through the boundary between the two Wards and the first thing you notice is the statuary and the carvings in the walls.  Whereas before, they were pleasant versions of different races, they now contain many different sorts.  They now range from peaceful and occasionally solemn to horrendous visages of those who could only have been tortured or brutally murdered.

"This is the truth about Manifest," Kiarra says quietly.  "Not all who come here died peacefully.  Considering the violence in the world, it is almost surprising that most of the people are not this terrifying.

"This is Phantom Hill, the Ward containing mostly Ghosts.  They, more than anyone else, have recognized and accepted that victims of crimes come to Manifest as well as everyone else and though some would prefer to think only 'happy thoughts', few enough can in reality."


----------



## Aereas (Aug 5, 2006)

Examining the statues with a mixed feeling of wonder and horror I can't help but ask "Do the souls that come here like this carry on a desire for vengeance and extract it upon the living visitors to thie realm?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

"A few do," Kiarra says sadly.  "Those who have become so angry at everything that they can only think of destruction.  Fortunately, they very rarely make it inside the city, and there are several skilled adventurers who frequent the Dead Man Walking Inn who protect the people there.  Trust me, anyone wildly dangerous is quickly dealt with."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

After a somber moment in silence, Kairra leads you to a building just inside the Phantom Hill Ward.  Unlike all other buildings with the exception of those in the Forestview Ward, this building is made of lumber and is unique in that it contains no statues nearby and the walls are completely bare of any carvings or paintings on its side.

"This is Ren's Place," Kiarra tells you.  "This is the most common ale house, but mainly because it is cheap, though the rundown feeling inside and the watered down ale give hints as to why it is cheap.  It is a good place to find hired muscle though, if you don't have a lot of spend.  There really isn't much more to say about this place.

"I wouldn't recommend coming here, but it has been added to the tour because there are enough people who ask for the cheapest tavern in Manifest.  They are directed here.  My fellow employees figured they might as well stop here to warn people away from it because of the numerous barfights that occur here, though some of the people actually become more interested in Ren's Place."


----------



## Aereas (Aug 6, 2006)

Finding the lack of markings intriguing I ask "Do you know just why this place is kept so free of markings? The lack of them causes it to stand out far above the rest. Yet I get the idea there is more to it than just that"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2006)

"Nothing quite so grand as you might think," is Kairra's answer.  "Simply put, this was the first building in Manifest to be made of wood.  Ren is...he thinks himself superior, unique.  No one, not even Mrutvu, has a building made of wood.  So what did he think to do?  Build a house of wood.  However, the addition of Forestview ruined that feeling for him.  Now, he must suffice with having the only building without any architectural add-ons or carvings."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2006)

Turning from Ren's Place, Kiarra leads you through several streets where Ghosts tend to be minding their own business except for those few who glance at you carefully.  "If you do come here without a Ghost guide or friend," Kiarra warns as you walk along, "Be careful.  Although the Yisa-Khardomas and the soldiers of Manifest attempt to keep order around here, coming here without a Ghost ally is essentially asking for trouble.  Because you're traveling with two at the moment, I doubt any of them will bother us."

Her words seem to be correct as she leads you through the Phantom Ward to a circular building with words you cannot read.  "This is the Tower Theatre," Kiarra tells you.  "Performances occur once per week, and they cost 1 copper for standing, 2 for sitting, and several gold for private suites separated from the rest of the crowd.  They vary from comedies to tragedies to musical acts to strange interpretive performances that can make absolutely no sense.  They cater to all groups, living and dead, and even occasionally of different races.

"Yanthis Havech is the owner of the Tower Theatre, and he is the original owner of the theatre.  He was once living, an impressive Bard, and his death gave him a deep voice perfect for sinister parts and low songs."


----------



## Aereas (Aug 7, 2006)

As we near the theater house I decide to ask a question thats been in my mind "With Ren's bar, does he gather any good rumors of information as well as the fights? or would it be better to seek the latest information at other bars as well?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2006)

"All taverns are filled with rumors," Kiarra says.  "Ren's place is no different."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: _Gonna go a little bit quicker now with everything.  Not that I have any problems with the tour, but there's more to Manifest than what you see in the tour.  _

Kiarra turns around and leads you back through several streets you recognize until she turns down one unfamiliar to you.  Directly on the main path is a long building of only a single story.  The figures within the walls all have their eyes closed and no matter the condition they are in, all seem to be resting peacefully.  On the walk near the door is a hyena-like bipedal creature lying on the ground with a small pack beneath it's head.  The creature's eyes remain completely closed and a half-smile rests gently upon it's face.

"This is the 'Loneliest place in the world'," Kiarra tells you, "Though the actual name of this building is Heldon's Dreams.  Heldon was once a trickster, a person who delighted in giving everything they wanted and then taking everything away.  Truth was that he wasn't truly giving them anything, but his victims all thought he was giving them the world.

"It's said that he crossed someone, someone more skilled than him.  He met his match and ended up losing everything.  During this time, he apparently had an epiphany.  He had previously gone against the law and taken what he wanted.  Now, he uses his talents to give people what they want for a night and he charges people for it completely legitimately.  When a person is newly dead, people miss their old homes.  Homesickness is common among the newly dead.  For a small, yet expensive price, a person can 'live' in their old world for a night.

"Though this place also caters to the living, the Ghosts are the ones who frequent Heldon's Dreams."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 9, 2006)

Kiarra leads you down the main street a short ways before stopping at a wide, simple and yet elegant building.  A wide porch made of wood and painted white surrounds the front of the building and passes around the sides.  The stone has been painted brick red and is devoid of any carvings.  The statuary surrounding the building consists mainly of small figures, such as birds or other tiny animals.  Though this building does not show itself off and attract your eyes, as you gaze upon it, you have the feeling that someone important lives or deals business inside.

"This is the Guild House for the Piran Sedestadel," Kiarra tells you.  "They are a Ghost Guild specializing in Wizards.  If you aren't both a Wizard and a Ghost, there is essentially no point in coming here.  It's membership is exclusive and it is said to be the most powerful Guild in both the living and the dead worlds.

"They have been around since the beginning of Manifest and many claim that Mrutvu himself grants his power to the Guild members.  They would be incorrect, however, since they deal with Arcane Magic while Mrutvu deals with Divine Magic.  Still, it is said that he backs them, granting them gold if they need it.  The Piran Sedestadel deny this fact, but not strongly.  It gives them an additional aspect of prestige if people believe they work with Mrutvu, whether they do or not.

"To the surprise of many, the Piran Sedestadel has managed to stay out of the political machinations so many people seem to be interested in.  Their goal is not to rule, but simply to practice their trade.  They tend to look inward instead of outward, which is probably a good thing considering that only Mrutvu himself would be able to stop them."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 10, 2006)

As Kiarra finishes and you begin to turn away, eager for the next stop on the tour, you hear an explosion from inside the building that houses the Piran Sedestadel.  Interest piqued, you return your gazes to the building just in time to see the front doors fly wide open to reveal a young man as he runs onto the porch and down the front steps.

This man, though he is young, no older than his early twenties, has grey-black hair cut at chin level.  His eyes match his hair and even his clothing, albeit a darker black, almost seem to match as well.  It almost appears as though his clothes were once black but now had faded, evidenced by the dull red trim along the edges of his leather tunic.

The young man is scrawny, though he must have some strength upon his frame if he can wield the long blade resting upon his back.  The hilt, though simple, is made of pure gold.  A book is held in his left hand as he pauses to glance about the crowd for a moment before dashing away.

Several robed figures leave the building, stopping on the porch.  Angry, they scan the crowd, presumably looking for the young man.  Though he apparently has escaped their notice, you see him on the edge of your vision.

Desperate, one of the robed figures yells, "One hundred gold to the person who can stop that thief!"


OOC: _This isn't the best picture, but it's a little better to see than the normal Manifest map.  The gray is the street and the red arrow is the path the young man is taking.





_


----------



## Charberus (Aug 10, 2006)

"We will get him!" Alth says (in draconic, because i assume the guy is talking in draconic), as he gets on Skitter and then says (in Giant), "Flying Skitter Tackle him!"

Skitter then runs for abit, and sours over the crowd.  He lands on top of the guy and puts on his intimidation stance.  Alth says, "Give up now, and return the items."









*OOC:*


 I get on skitter and then we jump over the crowd and land on/near the guy.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 10, 2006)

OOC: _Actually, you hear him speaking in Gnome.  However, you both notice that despite that, everyone else seems to understand what the man is saying as well._


----------



## Aereas (Aug 12, 2006)

Not really wanting to get involved Freylin hesitates just a moment before the realization hits that this could possibly give a good measure of credibility to a powerful wizards guild. If not 100gp would certainly be helpful. After a couple quick gestures and choice arcane words she takes off after the wizard easily covering far more distance than she should be able to with her legs, as she pulls out a slender rapier all the while keeping an eye on the man for any tricks he might try to use.

OOC:
I cast expeditious retreat and move 60 feet closer to the thief. If its enough to catch up I stand ready to try and get in his way should he escape Alth and try fleeing again. I also look to see if he might have and wands or other potential magical (or nonmagical) items that look as if it may be able to help him escape.


By the description I am assuming a living human for his race?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC: _Blah.  Thought I mentioned he was living.  Yes, he is living, although the figures standing just outside the door of the Pedan Sedestadel building are not._

Freylin casts her spell and moves forward, though she is unable to move as far as she wants.  Avoiding people and the constant bumping into people larger than her slows her down.

As she is attempting to close in on the thief, he ducks down as he moves further into the crowd and disappears from her vision as well as Alths.

Alth scrambles onto Skitter, but he slips slightly as he does so, failing to hop on smoothly.  Finally sitting on top of his companion, Alth decides to hop back onto the ground.  Skitter moves forward and jumps into the air, leaping over a number of the people, but as he is landing, he realizes too late that there isn't any good spot to land.  Skitter slams into a person, knocking him backwards, and unfortunately stumbles, though Skitter manages to avoid falling.  The person, however, manages to keep his feet surprisingly well as he looks at the creature in annoyance as he rubs the newly formed bruise on his left shoulder.  Glancing around, Skitter does not see the thief.

Part of the crowd yells and the bodies, both living and dead, surge forward in the direction of the yells in the attempt to get the reward, which is to the south of your position [ahead of you] and slightly to your left.  You estimate he is still about 50 feet in front of Freylin, 80 feet in front of Alth/Kiarra/Vita, and 30 feet in front of Skitter.

OOC: _Freylin takes 3 subdual damage from being jostled into people.  Skitter also takes 2 subdual._


----------



## Charberus (Aug 13, 2006)

As alth fails to get into the saddle and says the words to Skitter, The dinosaur chuckles and laughs as he runs and leaps over the crowd and on/near the guy as he starts moving away...without alth on him 

Alth gets up and grumbles to himself.  Quickly turns to Kiarra as Freylin starts rushing into the crowd and says, "Please Kiarra, If you help me catch this person, then we can split the money.    You know the town better then anyone, surely you know a good shortcut to take to avoid the crowd and catch him."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 13, 2006)

"I believe he's headed to the exit," Kiarra tells you, "Which is to the south a short ways."

She seems to hang in a moment of indecision before taking off into the crowd, nimbly avoiding the crowd.  She manages to get closer, but she is unable to make it the entire way to the thief.

She passes Skitter and Freylin and moves to be about 20 feet away from the Thief.

Vita does not move from her position, but watches everything with interest.

OOC: _This post and my last post are all part of the same round, so after my post right here, it will go to the second round._


----------



## Aereas (Aug 13, 2006)

Subcontiously rubbing the minor aches forming on her body Freylin continues to go after the thief but instead of trying to cut through the crowd she tries to move to the edge and try skirting around the mojity of the populace present.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 19, 2006)

Alth is going to run as fast as possible (120ft) to the exit in hopes of getting there before the thief does.  

Skitter is attempts to attack the thief.  This attack is mostly to talon the thiefs leg so it is slowed down for kiarra to help with battle.

Talon 1d20+5=16, 1d8+4=6


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 19, 2006)

Freylin moves away from the large mass of the crowd to the edges where she is still slowed somewhat, but nowhere near as much.  She narrowly avoids slamming into several people moving deeper into the crowd.

Freylin circles the crowd in hopes of reaching the thief, but the thief, now no longer hidden though slightly bruised, gains a sudden burst of speed and dashes through the crowd at an impressive speed.  His skill at moving through crowds and the increase in speed puts him at a greater distancer than before.  He is almost at the edge of the crowd.

The distance is so great that even Skitter with his great leaping is unable to catch up to him.  Alth moves around the edges of the crowd as hard as he can in the attempt to catch the thief, but though he makes some good distance, he is still behind.

The crowd starts moving forward, but erupts into mass confusion as people are fighting each other in the attempt to be in the front of the group.  Added to the yelling and screaming, confusion seems to have suddenly gripped these people of Manifest.  Several people go down from numerous bruises and are quickly trampled beneath the feet of the mob.

Kiarra is caught up in this crowd and you hear the sound of an angry cat as she attempts to flee the mob, clawing down someone in front of her in the attempt to escape.

This is about what it looks like.  Can you guess what the letters stand for?    [The ] is the edge of the crowd]

The exit of the city is about 195' from the Thief and the end of the crowd is about 45' in front of the Thief.  Skitter is 35' behind the Thief.  Freylin is about 65' away, though she is for the most part out of the crowd.  Alth is also now mostly out of the crowd, but he is still 125' away.  Kiarra is stuck in the crowd also 125' away.  Vita is staying back to avoid the crowd and is about 185' away.


```
F		    ]
						  ]
V		K		S	T	]							Exit
						  ]
	    A				       ]
```

OOC: _Alth takes 3 subdual and Skitter takes 1 subdual.  Kiarra looks injured and the Thief also has a couple of bruises.  Alth realizes that seeing the Thief gain a sudden burst of speed and that after the Thief again begins to slow down, that the Thief must have casted Swift Expeditious Retreat.  Freylin sees the same thing and believes that it must be important in some way, but apparently, her mind neglects to think of that spell._


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Alth 3 Subduel, Skitter 1 Subduel*

Both Skitter and Alth will press onward as fast as possible.   Skitter lets out a loud, stinky fart while moving.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 21, 2006)

Being thankful to have moved out of the crowd Freylin continues to rush forth trusting in her increased speed to help close the distance to the thief before that speed leaves her as well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 23, 2006)

As Freylin is nearing the Thief and Skitter seems to be virtually on top of him, a man appears from within the crowd.  He is muscled, a strong fighter, with a great amount of hair upon his head dyed with golds and browns as if it were a grand mane.  His clothes are dark brown and loose fitting, made to be more comfortable than fashionable.  He wields a slender weapon similar to that of a spear with a long point made of metal.

The Thief does not notice this man until it is too late.  As he attempts to readjust the course, the man in brown swings his weapon, clipping the Thief in the forehead.  The Thief flips back, feet in the air.  He strikes the ground heavily and groans in pain.  The man in brown immediately points the tip of his spear against the Thief's throat.

The man in brown speaks words you cannot understand and the Thief freezes.

The mass of people, unaware of the demise of the Thief, continue fighting.  Kiarra manages to escape during this time, and you are all easily able to approach the Thief and the man garbed in brown.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 23, 2006)

As the big man essentialy lays claim on the thief and speaks I grumble at not being able to understand yet another person. Casting Comprehend languages as i close the distance I regard the man cautiously holding my hands out in a peaceful gesture and say in gnome "<B>Greetings. Perhaps we can come to an arrangement</B>"

If he doesn't seem to understand I repeat it in draconic and then Farel if need be.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 24, 2006)

Alth gets to skitter and then Kiarra, in ask her what he just said.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 26, 2006)

Kiarra shakes her head.  "I was too far away to hear what he said, so I am unable to translate it," she says in Draconic.

The man in brown turns his head up and looks at Freylin, but he obviously does not understand your words.  He returns his hard eyes upon the thief and waits as several robed figures slowly approach, avoiding the crowd by flying above it.  The robed figures inspect the man in brown carefully.

"We have the reward money," one of the robed figures says to the man in brown as he hands the gold to the man in brown, "And we have a job proposition, if you are willing."  The figure turns to take in your group who consists of Skitter, Alth, Freylin, Kiarra, and an approaching Vita who passes through the edge of the crowd without a worry in the world, despite several people nearly bumping into her.  "Actually, since this man was not the only one who pursued the enemy, perhaps we can offer your group a job as well," he says, turning to look specifically at Freylin.

OOC: _Note that only Freylin, through use of her Comprehend Languages, can understand this.  Well, and Kiarra, the man in brown, the Thief, and Vita.  So only Skitter and Alth cannot.   _


----------



## Charberus (Aug 27, 2006)

Alth shrugs at Freylin and says in Draconic. "I cannot understand a word they are saying.  You will have to repeat what they said."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 27, 2006)

Kiarra quickly translates the gist of what the man is saying: "He's offering us a job," she tells you, "For our attempt at catching the Thief, even if only this one man was successful."


----------



## Charberus (Aug 28, 2006)

"tell him, that Skitter and I would like more information about the job.  Also, could we talk inside and not in the streets?"


----------



## Aereas (Aug 30, 2006)

Smiling at the man politly I extend my hand towards him, keeping an eye on the thief in case he tries to flee again, and say in gnome "My name is Freylin. Your offer is quite intriging and I would like to here more of it. I am certain that we can come to some sort of an understanding."

OOC:
It didn't help before but I will introduce my name in gnome continueing only if he understands it. If he doesn't understand I will introduce myself in draconic and then Farel if need be before continueing. If he still fails to understand me I will sigh, being obviously frustrated at my lack of ability to communicate, before asking Kiarra if she would please translate it to the man for me since she obviously can understand him without magic.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 31, 2006)

As soldiers arrive and begin to separate the already falling apart crowd, the robed figure turns to the Gnomes.  "We could go somewhere and discuss this," he tells you in Draconic, "But I don't particularly see the need.  I can explain the situation before we can arrive at any destination.  I want you to go into the Grand Portal."  Kiarra freezes as she stares at the robed figure in shock.

"The Grand Portal?" she asks.  "I don't think-"

"It is possible to return," the robed figure tells her.  "I have an item that will allow you to return once you call upon its magic."  Dubious, Kiarra waits silently for him to finish.  "Inside are multiple islands.  On one of these is a library.  If you agree, I will give you directions on how to find this library and this island.  The pay is two thousand gold split among you."

"What do you require?" the man in brown asks, words Kiarra quickly translates for you.

"A book," the robed figure tells him, pausing for Kiarra to translate to you the answer, "A book said to control the powers of life and death."


----------



## Charberus (Sep 4, 2006)

Hrm, This definitly sounds intrigueing.  What kind of troubles will we run into and how long will it take?


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 5, 2006)

"The length of time should not be long," the robed figure continues in Draconic.  "As for the difficulties, I believe the main problem will be bypassing the guards at the Grand Portal.  What is beyond that, I cannot say.  No one has previously returned from beyond the Grand Portal, though none have previously been prepared ahead of time to do so."

The man in brown begins to speak and Kiarra translates: "He is asking if killing the guards is required and," she continues as the robed figure answers, "is answered that it would be much preferable if there was no killing whatsoever."

OOC: _Freylin, of course, understands both the question and the answer through her spell._


----------



## Charberus (Sep 5, 2006)

Alth sighs.   Then, he gets his thoughts together and says, "I am sorry, but Skitter and I will decline." 

Alth pauses and says, "If the rest of you do agree and go on the mission, I will be waiting at the last building we saw on the tour before the riot.  Lets regroup there."  Alth then heads back to that place and waits.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 9, 2006)

Listening as the conversation goes along, and as Alth declines, I continue to ponder the possibilities. Exploring the unknown is nothing new, and the possible contacts that could be made by this one task was too good a possibility to ignore. Looking to the man making the offers I speak in draconic "Your offer is very intriguing, but I would like to know just how you know this book is there and just how we would be able to find it. It seems alittle peculiar that youd know its there but know nearly nothing of what lies beyond the gate. Also, just what guards are there before the gate? Regular city officials or something more? Lastly, you mention it controls the powers of life and death. Would undeath, and thus undead guardians, be included in this array of powers?"

Turning to Alth I ask in the same language "What about this offer disturbs you so? In two days we will know more about why we came here and from there we can conclude our business and have ample time to pursue these additional optons for adventure."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 9, 2006)

"Rumors, stories, and legends," says the robed figure in Draconic.  Kiarra nods in agreement.  "Which is why we are unwilling to go ourselves, though we can afford to have others go in our place.  The guards before the Gate are city officials, guards who work for the city, which is why it isn't recommended to kill them."

Kiarra glances at Alth, but sticks her attention on Freylin.  "I have heard only a couple of minor things about this book," she adds in her piece, "But I have not been interested enough in this book to search out anything I could find."

The robed figure smiles.  "I would expect someone in your position to know some about this book and also have knowledge about the guards near the Gate."  Kiarra nods.  Being a guide, knowing about the city, it's ins and outs, and legends/stories/rumors are virtually essential.  "The book is said to control life and death and though I have not heard anything about undeath, I would assume that it would have powers or knowledge in similar areas including undeath.

"If you do have any other questions, please ask them because I would hate to think that you might turn down this job simply because you did not desire or were too afraid to ask something you wish to know."


----------



## Charberus (Sep 9, 2006)

Alth turns to Freylin in gnome, "While I like searching for myths and legends, we have prior commitments in progress that we must do.  Have you forgotten why we were sent here?!?!  



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "...  What is beyond that, I cannot say.  No one has previously returned from beyond the Grand Portal, though none have previously been prepared ahead of time to do so."






			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "It is possible to return," the robed figure tells her.  "I have an item that will allow you to return once you call upon its magic."




As you can see, not only is the chance for our survival slim, noone has returned alive.  Yet, we are dependant on a magical item as a mean of our only escape.  Either this item has not been used before (which means possible arcane failure in new area), or it has been used before and noone survived.   This carries alot of unknown risk, which at the moment, we can't take.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "Inside are multiple islands.  On one of these is a library.  If you agree, I will give you directions on how to find this library and this island.  The pay is two thousand gold split among you."




From the above, it seems odd how he would know an area without anyone returning alive to tell about it.  That just seems a little odd.  Don't you also find that abit strange too?  

 Even assumeing that this book will be hard to find, we already have a hard time with language barrier. 

Alth goes over to Frelyn, still speaking in gnome, "While this mission does sound very interesting,  we must stay true to our main goal."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 9, 2006)

"It is 'common' knowledge that what is beyond the Grand Portal is a world of islands," Kiarra tells you.  "Whether this is true or not has never been one hundred percent confirmed, though ask most people what is beyond that Portal and virtually everyone will says 'islands.'"

The robed figure clears his throat, drawing your attention.  "And I must admit that my knowledge of where to go is also based on legends, though I have heard similar details from various legends and put them together as best I can.  Although if you do have prior engagements, I fully understand your lack of desire to do this for us."


----------



## Charberus (Sep 10, 2006)

In gnome, "Hrm, it seems that guy's draconic isn't as good as I thought.  I guess he misspoke or something when he said noone has ever came back.   Anyways, if this mission must be done now, then I can't go.  But, if you can wait a week or two while we wait for the answers to our quest...then we could do something (even then, who knows what will happen)."

If you could leave your name and where to meet you at a later time, then perhaps after the mission I can contact you after my current mission is complete."


----------



## Aereas (Sep 12, 2006)

Smiling at Alth I say in Draconic "The uncertainities are why I ask my questions, namely how he knew where to go when no one has returned. As for our prior enagements, they are not something that sould take long to complete. Keeping your options open is a very important thing to do in this day and time. Also my friend, nothing about his demeanor or words has indicated a time limit of any kind so I am so far under the impression that there isn't any significant time constraints on this task."

Turning to look back att he man I say "We were originaly sent here to find a person that was slain in our land. This tour was merely something to help pass the time on our 2 day wait until the person is hopefully found. Based on the information gained so far it hopefuly shouldn't be more than a day or two after that before we complete our mission as is. However, getting back to the matter at hand. What can you tell me about this item? I am prepared to take risks on new arcane devices but I desire to know what I can about it before I stake my life on an unknown. This offer has me intrested on a number of levels for various reasons but much like the item I desire to know all I can before embarking upon it. Including what you know of the environmental hazards of these unknown islands and means of travel between them."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 13, 2006)

"I am afraid that if you are unable or unwilling to do this immediately, then I must wait until later to go into any further details," the robed figure tells you.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 14, 2006)

Frowning for a brief moment I nod and say "That is understandable. How should I contact you in a few days when our current mission is complete? Either that or..." Freylin pauses then as if considering something before finishing with "Nevermind. That would just add unnessesary complications, that probably wouldn't even help much, to the matter.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 21, 2006)

"Well, shall we continue on with the tour Kiarra?  Or is there more questions you want to ask the guy?"  Alth inquires.   









*OOC:*


 Just waiting on tour.  I figured we would be continueing on by now and yet nothing new has been posted.  So, I am going to get this rolling again.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 23, 2006)

"Actually," Kiarra tells you two, "I think I'm interested in going with and checking this out.  If you want, you can go back and ask for half your money back.  Finishing the tour with one of the others is certainly an option."


----------



## Aereas (Sep 23, 2006)

Thinking on the topic for a moment I suddenly light up with a new idea. Perhaps, since Alth does not wish to go along on this mission he alone could finish up what is left of the previous mission. The rest should be rather simple to finish and shouldn't require my help at all. Facing Alth directly I ask " Does that sound acceptable to you? All that should be left is waiting the day and a half then returning to see what information has been uncovered. That should lead you right to the answer of the conclusion of that mission."


----------



## Charberus (Sep 23, 2006)

Alth ponders abit, then says "I see where you are going with this."

Asking Kiarra, "I know how we can help two people at once.  But, we would need the following: 2 way magical Communication to a person in the living world and a communication for me to contact you and Freylin.   That way, once I get the information I need, I can notify the first guy as well as getting info from him.   Then, if he will allow a time frame for us to help this gentlemen here *points to the mysterious men*.  While I am doing that, you guys can be getting the information and layout of the land. "

To Mysterious men, "Can you modify those magical transporting items to return to the spot they left at (as well as carry on another person)?  This way, they can come back and get me once I send them a communication.  Or have a way to track them If I need to find them."

Then to Freylin, "I hope this plan will work out.  If not, the best I can do is just wait until you have come back.  Even if there is news is grave (no pun intended) about our missing dead person, I will have to make a trip back to our contact in the living unless we can set up a communication."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 23, 2006)

The robed figure shakes his head.  "I am afraid that communication with the land of the living is impossible because of the time differences between the two worlds."


----------



## Charberus (Sep 24, 2006)

Can you explain in futher detail what the difference is?


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 24, 2006)

"I do not know the exact difference, but I believe the time here moves slower, meaning, for example, that if an hour passes by here, it's been a day in Lecrutia, the world of the living.  I have been too long from the world of the living, however, to recall what the difference is."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2006)

The robed figure glances between you and says, still in Draconic, "I can see you are very busy with your business."  He floats upwards into the air and stands about neck level for the humans, meaning above your heads.  "Perhaps I made a mistake in choosing you."  Ignoring any final words you may have, the robed figure flies farther into the air and move horizontally, quickly disappearing from your sight.

The thief frowns and speaks, of which Kiarra translates.  "The thief is surprised at our actions.  Most people tend to take jobs offered by the Pedan Sedestadel.  He works for them, simply bait to draw in the more adventurous of people."  The man in brown takes a step backwards and the thief stands.  He bows, says something you believe probably means "Good-bye" and begins to walk away.

"What now?" Kiarra asks with a disappointed expression upon her face.  "Do you want to continue the tour?"


----------



## Charberus (Sep 28, 2006)

"Sorry that you didn't get accepted to the mission Kiarra, with the way you handled yourself in that battle, I am sure you will make an excellent adventurer. "  

Then, going to Skitter and patting it's head, "It appears there was a cultural clash in the way this whole event turned out to be.  Where I am from, if there are problems that need outside help, or real professionals...then there would be a list or a guild.  Also, there are word of mouth references, but those are with the person in their house or business.  Usually shadowy namelss people (people whom don't give their names/positions/rank) who request for adventurers in the streets and allys, tend to end very badly to the adventurers.  Lots of times it ends with shortchange of gold, or death."  

"In fact, we learned the hard way once." Alth says as he pats the scarred scales on Skitters neck.  Alth continues "So, you can see why that meeting didn't go to well with me.  Also, due to the fact that we have a very important mission at the moment, we must not let our people down.  Especially since now we know that there is a big time difference here and the living world."  

Alth makes sure everything he has is there and firmly packed.  Then, goes to Kiarra and says, "I am ready for the rest of the tour."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2006)

OOC:

_Well, it's a sad day, I know, but I feel that I must stop.  Sorry._


----------

